# WTH powder post beetle



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2017)

went to get a piece of ash that I milled last fall and was air drying This is what I found. Any salvage or is it fire wood?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2017)

Ouch. There are some chemical treatments it there. Otherwise can you get the heat up and run a bug kill cycle in a kiln?

I'd also probably rip off the sides with the majority of the damage if you weren't planning to use them before doing anything to kill the bugs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2017)

I do not as of yet have a kiln. Looking at chem treatments online. Also have not as of yet checked the stack to see how much is effected ,just pissed me and went to another project for the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2017)

If you have much wood and any of it is at or above 12% ya can get bugs. Preventitive is timbor. If you have bugs, boracare. Or you cook them 132 for 24 hrs. I would burn that board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2017)

And moist ash is likebug ice cream. They love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2017)

That's not powder post beetles but some other kind of vermin. I would say a kiln is the only way to cure that infestation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2017)

I just might have a whole lot more fire wood than I thought
Thanks all for the insight a nod info much appreciated as always
Just made getting a kiln a high priority

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks like a lot of the ash from my backyard - emerald ash borer. 

Ash is really great in my woodstove.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 12, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> went to get a piece of ash that I milled last fall and was air drying This is what I found. Any salvage or is it fire wood?
> 
> View attachment 135483
> 
> View attachment 135484


I think the knots will be ok. It is hard to keep any ash around here for very long. I feel your pain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 12, 2017)

Did some reading and it seems that the bug trails that I see on top of the board would more likely be on the inside of the board if it were from powder post beetles. So not sure what "vermin" @woodtickgreg it is but I sure would have been happier to discover spalt instead. Will have to see how deep they are and if it is worth the effort.
Got to get a kiln in case I have not mentioned that yet
@CWS it does appear that most of the knots will be salvageable are you interested in a game box or [email protected] Smart I too like ash I the stove but I do not usually make it into boards first ,but it make stack better that [email protected] I did a little reading about both of those product and thanks for the heads up on them. One video talked about making a spray from borax have you ever heard of that [email protected] I am going to do some trimming and planing to see what the damage really is but will most likely will be keeping warm with ash boards this winter.
Again thanks for all the help, someday I may even be able to repay you all
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Did some reading and it seems that the bug trails that I see on top of the board would more likely be on the inside of the board if it were from powder post beetles. So not sure what "vermin" @woodtickgreg it is but I sure would have been happier to discover spalt instead. Will have to see how deep they are and if it is worth the effort.
> Got to get a kiln in case I have not mentioned that yet
> @CWS it does appear that most of the knots will be salvageable are you interested in a game box or [email protected] Smart I too like ash I the stove but I do not usually make it into boards first ,but it make stack better that [email protected] I did a little reading about both of those product and thanks for the heads up on them. One video talked about making a spray from borax have you ever heard of that [email protected] I am going to do some trimming and planing to see what the damage really is but will most likely will be keeping warm with ash boards this winter.
> Again thanks for all the help, someday I may even be able to repay you all
> Dave



Yes borax will work but I would buy some timbor- Isolate the firewood and spray the rest with the timbor. Get used to it- part of the game.... could be ash borers- ants or termites. Powder post beetles make a very small hole....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2017)

The trails I see in the boards are from the larvae of a larger wood beetle, the exact species is escaping me at this point. Bring one in the shop and let it sit and one day when the mature you will know what they are, ask me how I know this, lol. Your shop will be full of them. As Mike said, powder post beetles are very tiny, you usually just see tiny holes and little piles of sawdust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 13, 2017)

$20 worth of concentrated ant and termite killer at a farm store or Lowes will kill them. Mix it in a small pump sprayer and give the boards a liberal bath. I did it on thousands of ft of lumber. No sign of ppb or any other pest after 5 years. Others here disagree, but it worked for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks like those little guys had the all you can eat buffet! As mentioned by others, If you saw, eventually you'll see some bugs. If you saw old logs you'll definitely run into bugs.

I've discovered that the less bark I leave on boards the better as most of the critters I have run into like to live right under the bark and bore into the sapwood. If I just have to have live edge then I try to strip the bark off right away. Sometimes it's easy. Sometimes not.

I had a bunk of live edge lumber that was so infested once you could hear them munching from a distance. Sounded like a bowl of Rice Krispies! I burned that pile.

Hope you get it figured out soon. I know how frustrating it can be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 13, 2017)

Yepp milled it all live edge and left the bark on. I really like the look of projects with a bark on edge or at least I used to. I will be warm this winter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks for offer Dave but I have plenty of dead ash knots. Let s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Yepp milled it all live edge and left the bark on. I really like the look of projects with a bark on edge or at least I used to. I will be warm this winter



Now maybe others will have better input on this but. 1 you do not know what these bugs are. 2. I know it is cold in S.d. but when you bring the little suckrs inside- They will think it is early spring- And you know what happens with the birds and the Bees in spring. 3. I think yer married  and it is very cold there in winter to be livin in the car  cause ya fill the house with wood eatin bugs  . 4. Straight from the back porch and into the fire will work but watch it- these suckers can make rabbits and mice look like pikers when it comes to breeding. anybody feel free to chime in and point out how I am wrong.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 14, 2017)

Was planning to cut and stack I outside and bring in as the stove needs it. No inside storage
Thanks for the heads up appears I need lots of learning on this milling adventure


----------



## ClintW (Oct 14, 2017)

Just a thought, but pieces that are really buggy, may make cool turning and casting blanks. Depending how deep the holes go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 14, 2017)

There may be a few salvage pieces that could go for some of those type of projects. My plan for now is to spray any that I want to try and salvage . Then I intend to treat a fair amount that does not appear to be too badly damaged ,and cut it into stickers. 
Hoping to retire in 2018 and do more milling( seeking better results through better planning) and I need a lot more stickers.
These were to be my starter slabs of some slab benches and tables etc, but there will be more logs and when I get a kiln up and running it will not take as long to get usable lumber as the air dry route.
Now to have time to do the things I have planned before the snow flies.
Keep posting the tips, seems I can use all the help and info you fabulous Wood Barter member are willing to share
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

